# Boiler Replacement



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I am looking at a job at a hotel that has one bad boiler. They are looking to replace one, but maybe both. The system is for potable water only. They are both 970k btu each. I searched cyclones on here and saw a lot of rough opinions about them. I also am looking into a Lochinvar Armor. Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am against Lochinvar due to its ridiculous prices on repair parts. With that being said i would try and sell a maintenance agreement. If nothing else, give them a "free" one year maintenance.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I am not opposed to another manufacturer if you like one better than the other


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

What are you trying to achieve? Are you going for efficiency? What's there now? 

I am a big fan of PVI if you want a bullet proof standard tank type.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

There are two Weben Jarco with a holding tank. Efficiency is a plus, I am limited to space. Current unit is approx. 40" high.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I really like the AERCO line. The kc-1000 is great and has been around for a while. They have newer water heaters also. Check out their website. They have really good products and they are very efficient.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am not in front of my computer. How are the boilers being vented now and how difficult would it be if you had to run new vents?


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Each boiler has a 14" vent and chimney is 18". If we put condensing units in the PVC vent would not be a problem


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry missed your thread

I would stick with some hi eff condensing boilers....

Our preferred brand is Buderus 

The btu of the original boiler can be reduced by over 25% by switching to a hi eff unit

Use some indirect storage tanks and you are good to go

Stay away from cyclone HWTs .... They are junk


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I just looked over what they got going on over there

You say you got two 970,000 boilers and 300 gallons storage and 150 hotel rooms

Seems over kill to me ... Big time

So 1 btu raise 1 lb of water 1 deg f

1 gallon water weights 10 lbs

1 shower head is usually 2 gpm or less

Now if you got storage... You got to realize the cold water coming in is mixed on the return to the boiler... So once the system reaches temp the water entering the return of the boiler is higher than just cold water....This is for regular hook up of copper boiler with regular storage

Now boiler with indirect HWT is a whole different animal.... This system the boiler has to operate at much higher temperatures in order to speed up the heat exchange with in the tanks...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I just looked over what they got going on over there
> 
> You say you got two 970,000 boilers and 300 gallons storage and 150 hotel rooms
> 
> ...


I would have to assume it is doing the kitchen and/or laundry and not just the rooms.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I would have to assume it is doing the kitchen and/or laundry and not just the rooms.


No kitchen, there are "kitchenettes" in each room though. They have a guest laundry and 4 40lb washers that get used for a full shift in the morning daily.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

cbeck said:


> No kitchen, there are "kitchenettes" in each room though. They have a guest laundry and 4 40lb washers that get used for a full shift in the morning daily.


How are they doing their linens? Separate system? 

I would definitely size for those but highly doubt they are ever really used.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> How are they doing their linens? Separate system?
> 
> I would definitely size for those but highly doubt they are ever really used.


The hotel washes with the commercial washers, 140* water, straight from the tank. Same system, does not mix. Not sure about the guest laundry, two residential washers.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Contacted the local Viessman rep, going to put something together and call me back.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

cbeck said:


> No kitchen, there are "kitchenettes" in each room though. They have a guest laundry and 4 40lb washers that get used for a full shift in the morning daily.


Sorry, I read your post wrong.


----------

